# Suche Geschenkidee für BMXler



## ahab01 (10. November 2006)

Ich arbeite in enem Radladen und gestern fragte eine süsse Kundin 
Löcher in den Bauch.Sie sucht Geschenk für Ihren Freund.BMXser.
Bin selber MTBler und brauche nachhilfe.

Al so wenn jemand ne lustige Idee hat.Sie will um 30Euronen ausgeben.
Shirt,Poster or so.Was cooles  halt.Is doch BMXse wa.
Wenn jemand was weiß, bitte ich um Ansage.
Danke. 

ahab01


----------



## derdani (11. November 2006)

neue wtp sattelklemme....wiegt nur 18 gramm (ohne unterlegscheibe)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hertener (11. November 2006)

Ist IMHO nicht so einfach, da meist der persönliche Geschmack und Fahrstil entscheidet.  Mit einer Sattelklemme kannst Du jedenfalls nicht viel falsch machen, es sei denn, der Beschenkte fährt eines der neuen Eastern Bikes.  
Wie wäre es denn mit einer DVD? Da gibt's sicherlich einige User hier im Forum, die Dir da ein paar "coole" Scheiben empfehlen können!


----------



## Misanthrop (11. November 2006)

nen fingerbmx nen rail und bischen holz dann kann er sich was zum fingerfahren bauen


----------



## Knacki1 (11. November 2006)

http://www.parano-garage.de/itemAll.php4?SubCatID=76

Die Animal DVD's find ich sehr gut...


----------



## evil_rider (11. November 2006)

BMX DVD's sind immer gute geschenke! 

nur die animal dinger nicht, weil die muss man immer ohne ton gucken, sonst bekommt man plaque auf den zähnen... props, soul, odyssey....


----------



## Knacki1 (11. November 2006)

Wegen Hip-Hop oder was?  

Voices find ich auch noch extrem gut... auch von der Musik her.

Kenn aber keinen Laden der den Film hat.


----------



## jimbim (11. November 2006)

evil_rider schrieb:


> BMX DVD's sind immer gute geschenke!
> 
> nur die animal dinger nicht, weil die muss man immer ohne ton gucken, sonst bekommt man plaque auf den zähnen... props, soul, odyssey....



raver...


----------



## UrbanJumper (11. November 2006)

ahab01 schrieb:


> Ich arbeite in enem Radladen und gestern fragte eine süsse Kundin
> Löcher in den Bauch.Sie sucht Geschenk für Ihren Freund.BMXser.
> Bin selber MTBler und brauche nachhilfe.
> 
> ...


oh mann...

fitlive dvd für euro 18,50 + kasten bier

ich würde mich drüber freuen...


----------



## Knacki1 (11. November 2006)

http://video.google.de/videosearch?q=fitlife


----------



## ahab01 (11. November 2006)

Keine DvD.
An ein Fingerbike hatten wir auch schon gedacht.Coole Sache dat. 
Das werd ich bestellen.Hmm, ich glaub ich bestelll gleich zehn.

Also strengt an Eure Festpaltten und überlegt noch mal.
Hab schon an ein Cap mit persönlicher Stickerei gedacht.
Nur was für ein Cap.
Naja schaun wa mal.

MfG
ahab01


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (11. November 2006)

UrbanJumper schrieb:


> oh mann...
> 
> fitlive dvd für euro 18,50 + kasten bier
> 
> ich würde mich drüber freuen...



richtig, 2. bestes mir bekanntes video nach shook - it's on


----------



## Nepommuck (11. November 2006)

Fingerbike?
Ich kenne keinen BMXer der sich darüber freuen würde. Dreck!
Investier lieber in was Vernünftiges.
DVD Tshirt Part einfach mal bei www.parano-garage.de suchen...


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (11. November 2006)

Kunde bei La Finca und GS werden. Dann sich nen schönes T-Shirt bestellen. Die Qualität von fast allen BMX Klamotten ist super und das ist ein besseres Geschenk als ein Finger BMX. 

Bei ner DVD muss es den musikalischen Gemschmack und den Fahrstil des Freudes treffen.

Wer hat sowas überhaupt.


----------



## RISE (11. November 2006)

Allso wenn ich der Freund wäre, würd ich mich über das Facad oder Fit Video freuen^^


----------



## UrbanJumper (12. November 2006)

ahab01 schrieb:


> An ein Fingerbike hatten wir auch schon gedacht.Coole Sache dat.
> Das werd ich bestellen.
> Hab schon an ein Cap mit persönlicher Stickerei gedacht.


jetzt kommt die frage auf: WIE ALT WIRD DAS GEBURTSTAGSKIND? 9?


----------



## BobRöch (12. November 2006)

sag ihr sie soll im gut einen blasen und steck dir die 30 euro ein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BobRöch (12. November 2006)

UrbanJumper schrieb:


> jetzt kommt die frage auf: WIE ALT WIRD DAS GEBURTSTAGSKIND? 9?



junge, holl dir nen bierbeisser


----------



## derdani (12. November 2006)

^^lol
ich bin immernooch für die wtp sattelklemme
aber das mit der dvd + kasten bier is auch toll


----------



## evil_rider (12. November 2006)

jimbim schrieb:


> raver...



und metaller... beser als trendhüpfer... und anziehn wie nen zirkusclown!


----------



## UrbanJumper (12. November 2006)

BobRöch schrieb:


> junge, holl dir nen bierbeisser


passiert mir kein zweites mal..


----------



## King Jens one (12. November 2006)

ich würde mir nen little devil portemonaie wünschen!


----------



## rLr (12. November 2006)

1. 
    Das heißt nicht BMXler !!! ok  

2. 
    Das Finger Bike is voll der Dreck!!!

aber über ne DVD würde ich mich auch sehr freuen !!


----------



## Nepommuck (13. November 2006)

Äh die Qualität von BMX Klamotten läßt teilweise stark zu Wünschen übrig
und die Größen unterscheiden sich teilweise sehr stark.


----------



## DieÖligeKette (13. November 2006)

mahlzeit!

ich hätte noch dieses buch original verschweisst hier rumliegen und habe keine verwertung dafür...


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (13. November 2006)

falls es das gibt,ein gutschein über 30-40 von nem bikeshopdann kann er sich aussuchen was er will an sonsten kasten bier,kann man nichts mit falsch machen.oder einen fahrradanhänger fürs bmx wo genau ein kasten bier rein passtich persönlich freue mich immer über ein paar neue reifen...


----------



## ahab01 (14. November 2006)

So und nu mal wieder ein paar ernste Vorschläge.
Ist ja ganz lustig, aber mehr auch nicht. 
Also noch ein paar echte Vorschläge bitte.Danke.

MfG
ahab01


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knacki1 (14. November 2006)

- DVD
- Bier
- Griffe
- Reifen
- Sattelklemme
- Sattel
- Schläuche
- Gutschein


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (14. November 2006)

jup,das is alles was hinkommt in einem post


----------



## Hertener (14. November 2006)

Ich finde die Idee mit der Stickerei schon interessant. Hier ist mal eine Seite auf der Du Dich umschauen kannst. Vielleicht findest dort ja etwas, was Deinen Vorstellungen nahe kommt.


----------



## l0st (14. November 2006)

DVD!Fitlife z.b.


----------



## UrbanJumper (14. November 2006)

er will doch gar keine dvd ihr ignoranten!


----------



## DieÖligeKette (14. November 2006)

*MEIN* buch ist eh das beste geschenk!


----------



## BruteX23 (14. November 2006)

Knacki1 schrieb:


> - DVD
> - Bier
> - Griffe
> - Reifen
> ...



bier gut
griffe gut
reifen naja wegen einsatzgebiet und so
sattelklemme gut,wenns ne schöne is, von wtp z.B.
Sattel is auch ok, z.B. von Shadow
Schläuche sehen ja nich so schön aus als Geschenk
gutschein is immer gut


----------



## l0st (14. November 2006)

gutschein s doch langweilig

sattelklemme


----------



## der Digge (14. November 2006)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> *MEIN* buch ist eh das beste geschenk!



Paradigm Shift is definitiv ne gute Sache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieÖligeKette (15. November 2006)

der Digge schrieb:


> Paradigm Shift is definitiv ne gute Sache



endlich mal jemand mit geschmack!


----------

